# Irish Ferries refunds not including breakdown cover



## tnegun (16 Jun 2020)

As part of Irish Ferries regular T&Cs cancellation of a booking results in a forfeit of the breakdown cover premium purchased with the sailing. They have issued me with a credit for next year minus the breakdown cover. Based on this have I a case to argue with them regarding the insurance premium? They directed me to the Insurance Co who sent me back to IF as they had collected the premium and IF again refused the refund stating the 14 day cooling off period had elapsed!


----------



## Leo (16 Jun 2020)

Did you request the cancellation / postponement, or do the T&Cs cover when they cancel?


----------



## tnegun (16 Jun 2020)

I think I was duped into cancelling. They emailed me to say that the balance was due back in April and to contact them which I did. The agent then informed my choices were to cancel the booking for June 15th and loose admin fees or to transfer as credit to next year which I accepted. They did mention that I would get an email re the breakdown cover. That email never arrived and when I checked the credit for 2021 it was minus the breakdown insurance fee. I queried and they quoted the terms on their site "_If during this 14 day period you have travelled, made a claim or intend to make a claim then Allianz Assistance can recover all costs that you have used for those services. Please note that your cancellation rights are no longer valid after this initial 14 day period."_


----------



## Leo (17 Jun 2020)

They may not have done a very good job explaining the consequences of cancelling so. The breakdown cover is effectively an insurance product, hence the 14 day cooling off period. Was that clear enough on the T&Cs available at time of purchase I wonder?


----------



## tnegun (17 Jun 2020)

They certainly didn't explain it at all   I don't recall exactly but initially they tried to say I would lose the whole deposit if I didn't pay the full amount there and then. I said that was outragious and that I had paid for the flexi option allowing me to change the booking so surely if anything I could use that. I was put on hold and then told they would transfer the deposit as credit to 2021 and needed to send an email regarding the breakdown cover and I would get an email confirming this but never did. When I did call to inquire about the status  that was the first I was told I had lost the premium as I had cancelled the booking. Their customer service is sticking to their guns on it too initally they sent me Allianz for the refund who then sent me back saying Irish Ferries had the premium not them. The T&Cs state it on the website and in the receipt I got at the time but I think its reasonable to assume that would apply to me cancelling rather than Irish Ferries.


----------

